# imitating dry season



## jharris08 (Dec 26, 2011)

how long do most breeders activate a "dry season" for Tincs and/or Leucs? also do most of you guys stop feeding during that period as well? or just 1-2 times/ week or what?

I'm thinking about simulating a dry season for my patricias and leucs b/c Ive had them for almost 2 yrs and have not had any success with getting eggs yet...Ive got 1:1 patricias and 2:1 leucs

thanks


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I basically do a dry season the entire winter and another one early summer. During that ike I barely list or feed. I think it's probably better to feed on your same schedule, but with fewer flies each time.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Leucs are seaonal breaders, mine will stop breading during the winter months.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry in advance if half of this information is redundant to you, but in an efforet to help I will throw some advice out there that has worked for me. My Patricia have breed pretty much All year consistently, maybe I can help... is your male calling? Has he called? have you had any eggs yet? Im basically trying to confirm how you know its a pair because that would be the first area to tweak. If you havent had any breeding yet I would try to create the Rainy season instead of simulating the climate not conducive to breeding.. I you have been misting heavy then Pretty much continue to keep the tank as Humid as possible & mist a little more frequently. I dont even mist so Often because I have the tank pretty much 95% sealed, I find the key is actaully th ehumidity more then the misting with most tincs. If you have have been feeding at least every other day , supplementing properly(Using a good Multi like HErptivite & A calcium with D3) ,Have the tank setup with a few huts over Lids or Petri Dishes & enough plants to make the frogs feel secure you should get breeding activivty fro sure if you have a pair. Also the temperature needs to be at normal room temps (not too hot, You want tincs like Pats around 68-70 at avg night lows & maybe 75-79 avg day highs during day typically, basically never much over 80 as you will find excess heat is something bad for all frogs.. Humidity levels need to be maintained high enough aslo & you are fine. You can inbox me if you like, Ive only been on DB since this year, but I have had frogs for over a decade now.. Id be happy to answer any questions if I can help. Also if you should you need a few Pats to guarantee yourself a pair let me know. Good luck,
Idris-


----------



## jharris08 (Dec 26, 2011)

Everything seems to be right as far as conditions...ive got sealed enclosure and I usually mist 2-3 times/ week and the humidity is high b/c the glass has condensation on it at all times....I have only seen my male call once or twice and that was about a month ago and the female had already went in to hide b/c it was like 15 mins before the lights went off...the toepads are different, I've never saw the other frog call, and it is much larger and has the pronounced back shape that it typical of female tincs.
my temps are almost always b/w 70-75 F and they are on a 12/12 hr photoperiod.
idk i feel like i must be doing something wrong, or my frogs just arent interested in eachother...or if for some chance I do have 2 males, its def. the largest male tinc I've ever seen lol.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

jharris08 said:


> Everything seems to be right as far as conditions...ive got sealed enclosure and I usually mist 2-3 times/ week and the humidity is high b/c the glass has condensation on it at all times....I have only seen my male call once or twice and that was about a month ago and the female had already went in to hide b/c it was like 15 mins before the lights went off...the toepads are different, I've never saw the other frog call, and it is much larger and has the pronounced back shape that it typical of female tincs.
> my temps are almost always b/w 70-75 F and they are on a 12/12 hr photoperiod.
> idk i feel like i must be doing something wrong, or my frogs just arent interested in each other...or if for some chance I do have 2 males, its def. the largest male tinc I've ever seen lol.


Well at least you have one confirmed male for sure.. The difference can be so Subtle between the Sexes of the frogs that I find that the best way to prove a pair it so have A calling male & actually see eggs in the same tank.Your temp parameters, Lighting & Humidity are all fine(my tanks are about 80 while lights are on near the top, 76 near the bottom & about 70 give or take at night..Is your tank Very Densely planted? Frogs have a higher propensity to breed when they have the security of cover to rely on. Also, perhaps If you Mist a little At lights out everyday the CHANGE to misting every day as opposed to every other may trigger the frogs into feeling its the rainy season & help just slightly cool the day temps which may trigger a response(change is key to the breeding response)..If all else fails maybe pick up a few more pat froglets & prove one female out? If you dont feel like waiting You can also try to pick up a proven adult, but that usually costs more.. I generally pick up a small group of froglets (4-5 or so) & grow them out, once I prove a pair or trio I sell the extra male or 2 & usually let that almost cover the entire cost of the froglet group. Dont be hard on yourself though, you could be doing everything right.. You could have 2 males or for some reason the frogs just arent ready yet.. IF none of these things work though Id consider changing the pairing or adding to your group.. hope this helps... Good luck man!, Keep me posted..
Idris-


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you post pics of the Pats, side by side? We need to see those toes for ourselves 

Leucs are seasonal, as noted above. They are also easily brought to calling through misting and faking them out with Leuc recordings. Try playing a 'calling leuc' video within earshot and see what happens.


----------



## jharris08 (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks for tips everyone...ill try misting more often...ive been waiting to pick up one of those kerosene pumps at Lowes this winter to remove the standing water is one reason I havent been misting more....pumping water out with a turkey baster takes forever lol. 

ill try to get a pic of both of them and their set-up this evening.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I would agree with most all of the above, with the exception of the Leucomela, my current breeders just started to lay eggs, my former breeders would lay year round every fourteen days like clock work. That being said there are many variables, but with these they seem to be laying when ever the mood strikes them. So it is possible your Leucomela would lay during winter but most start about March.


----------

